# Servicing a Rocket Appartamento



## Pablosammy (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi all.

I had a quick search for related topics, but pulled a blank.

I think my two year old Appartamento needs a service, and there's nowhere nearby I can get it done. I'm fairly technical, so I want to give it a go myself.

Initially, I was just going to rebuild the E61 group - the lever feels 'dry', and besides, I want to see inside! Will a generic kit work, or have Rocket got specific expensive parts? Also, any recommendations for coffee friendly grease and descaler/cleaner?

Also, is there anything else worth servicing on a two year old machine while it's out of action?

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Where do you live, there may be a member nearby who can help, or someone who knows of someone near you that can do the job.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Pablosammy said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I had a quick search for related topics, but pulled a blank.
> 
> ...


 http://coffeetimex.wikidot.com/e61-group-servicing

Downcorning Molycote 111 - that's the recommended grease.

If you've descaled or have chemically backlflushed... but never, ever, lubricated the cam lever as the usual rhetoric of this forum, then your pins might have prematurely worn out. On a two year old machine, unless you had done no maintenance what so ever - I'm not talking about descaling here, as this should be avoided and prevented! - then I really feel sorry for your machine. I hope this has not been the case, and hopefully you have cleaned the shower screen periodically... and the water tank.

I had a two year old machine - A Profitec Pro-700. After two years it was looking and working as good as new.


----------



## Pablosammy (Oct 14, 2018)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> http://coffeetimex.wikidot.com/e61-group-servicing
> 
> Downcorning Molycote 111 - that's the recommended grease.
> 
> ...


 I frequently remove and clean the shower screen and the parts behind it, and occasionally chemically back flush using the rocket supplied tabs, but I've never descaled as per the advice given when I bought the machine.

In general it still runs pretty much as new, but it's getting to the point where I think a deeper service would be beneficial.


----------



## Pablosammy (Oct 14, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> Where do you live, there may be a member nearby who can help, or someone who knows of someone near you that can do the job.


 I'm in Suffolk, near Woodbridge. Bella Barista is a couple of hours away from me, so is an option if I decide to get a pro to do it! Any recommendations for somewhere more local would be appreciated though.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Pablosammy said:


> I frequently remove and clean the shower screen and the parts behind it, and occasionally chemically back flush using the rocket supplied tabs, but I've never descaled as per the advice given when I bought the machine.
> 
> In general it still runs pretty much as new, but it's getting to the point where I think a deeper service would be beneficial.


 Try lubricating the cam lever - you should do this after chemically backflushing as it strips it all. Basically, if you haven't, the pins and the cam fowler have been rubbing against each other for a while now (metal on metal, with no grease in between), which tallies up with your description.

try that and see how it goes. 👍


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

It is fairly straightforward to remove the lever, inspect the pins/seals/cam, apply the grease (molykote), and re-assemble.

The guide which @MediumRoastSteam posted above is very useful. There are also a few clips on youtube showing how to do this.


----------



## Pablosammy (Oct 14, 2018)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Try lubricating the cam lever - you should do this after chemically backflushing as it strips it all. Basically, if you haven't, the pins and the cam fowler have been rubbing against each other for a while now (metal on metal, with no grease in between), which tallies up with your description.
> 
> try that and see how it goes. 👍


 Cheers, I'll have a look this afternoon


----------



## Pablosammy (Oct 14, 2018)

All sorted. The cam and pins were dry, but there was no noticeble wear so it looks like I caught it before any excessive damage occurred. Feels much smoother now, but I need to get a bigger spanner to disassemble the rest!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Pablosammy said:


> but I need to get a bigger spanner to disassemble the rest!


 You don't need to. That's the only thing you really need to lubricate.


----------

